# crystal Gorge report



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

The upper is clean of wood. The inner is not. Another tree fell from the rim and wedged river wide about 15ft below last years tree. Someone will repost if anything can be done.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Did you paddle the inner?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Sounds like inner is out of the question without some serious chainsaw-rapp'ing bad'assery.


----------



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't have a chainsaw but I was pretty stoked about getting on the inner, if we can find a saw then we can make the rapping happen. I'll gladly head out for some hedge trimming.


----------



## RJennings (May 15, 2007)

No need, no more.....it's good to go. Get some!


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jah buddy! Nice work. How's the flow in there? How's the entrance to Zute these days?


----------



## Bsullivan (Jul 21, 2009)

A big thanks to Ryan Jennings and crew for flossing the inner, good on ya mate.. Someone buy that man a beer..


----------



## RJennings (May 15, 2007)

Brody's shying away from the credit but deserves it as much as I or more. Buy that man a beer too! He was the motivator. Unfortunately I'm out of town for the weekend so that was my adventure in there unless it holds for next week. Can't wait to hear the stories though. Got get some!


----------



## RJennings (May 15, 2007)

Flow a bit high still. Today probably better. We were discussing that the entrance to Zute seems to be a bit different now. Not as much of a pool above and more water heading right??


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

^^ yeah I think that's right. Some solid boaters have gone right due to the change at the lip. My hypothesis is that you want a bit more water to make the move left there, even if it means dealing with more retentive features once you drop in. In any event, thanks again to you and Brody!


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

That tree was in a tough place and took a metric shit ton of work to get out. Without Brody and Ryan there would have been no inner laps for a 2nd year. If u see them up there definitely throw something their way. You each have a sixer coming from me dudes. I love gorge season!


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

*The Gorge still rules*

Four of us ran a lap this evening. It wasn't one of our better laps. I swam at the corner boof below pinetree and needed a rope to get out. My boat never came out so scout this before you run it so you don't land on it. It's behind the curtain somewhere. Beer for anyone who pulls it out, but we will be back up there sometime tomorrow. There were two clean lines on Zute and one trip down the elevator shaft resulting in a blown skirt. Still a tough move. The rest of the inner was good for the boys, except the last drop. 2/3 swims. Another tough move. It's good. Get some.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Jesus


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

caspermike said:


> Jesus


Not even Jesus can save Scott from himself....although he is dirty and hairy like Jesus...and I'm sure he smells worse


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

It's getting low, but the gorge is still handing out beatings. While I was just able to squeak into the left side of Zute while teeter-tottering on the edge, the two others weren't so lucky. Two trips down the elevator shaft, one broken paddle, two swims and some serious downtime. It's scary over there, be careful. I had to update this thread though because while going after one of the swimmers, I went down and dropped my rope (sorry). I think it was still cinched down in the bag, but a lot was going on and I'm not completely sure. We didn't see it on the rest of our lap, but be aware in there.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

D. Hippie said:


> While I was just able to squeak into the left side of Zute while teeter-tottering on the edge, the two others weren't so lucky. Two trips down the elevator shaft,


Shoot - we were thinking of going tomorrow but if getting into the inner is that marginal, it could bee a deal breaker. I remember back in the day, the high 200's were a great level. My last time, it was maybe 320ish and getting over the new rock guarding Zute was no problem. But it sounds like it is problematic at these levels.

Would you advise that now its a total hump up the rock/maybe teeter one way or the other? Or is it a doable, decent move if you get it?

Thanks,

C


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

The line is there, it's just super thin and gets worse and worse as the water drops. I had no problem yesterday or friday, but I think I lined it up better those days. The rest of the inner was still really good today. Pinetree also gets interesting at lower water. There were 4 pitons today out of 6 attempts. I struggle to recommend the Gorge at these lower flows, especially after running when it was prime (thurs and fri). You could still go in there and still have fun, but a softball-size dent in the front of your boat from Pinetree or a trip down the elevator shaft certainly lowers the fun factor. Personally, I would recommend running corkscrew, catching the eddy on the left, walking to the bottom of pinetree and paddling the runout. I would also look very carefully at Zute and probably put in below it.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

dammit i need to get back in there and make things right on the last drop


----------



## cheim (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll back up dent on this one. I wouldn't hesitate to cruise right around zute at 300. The line seems to be about three inches wide, and I wouldn't recommend the beat down at the bottom of the chute to any one. 

The inner however was still super fun at that level.


----------

